# [SOLVED] Linux Mint 15 KDE: Taskbar, Missing Icons



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,

Would anyone tell me how I restore missing icons in Linux Mint 15, KDE? I can't see my internet connection , volume, or update manager icons. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux Mint 15 KDE: Taskbar, Missing Icons*

Those icons all appear in a widget called system tray.

Right click your bottom KDE panel (in an empty space). Choose panel options, add widgets. In the serach box type "tray" without quotes. Double click the system tray and it will appear with your wanted icons.

If you dont see volume control then make sure kmix is installed with synaptic.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Linux Mint 15 KDE: Taskbar, Missing Icons*



hal8000 said:


> Those icons all appear in a widget called system tray.
> 
> Right click your bottom KDE panel (in an empty space). Choose panel options, add widgets. In the serach box type "tray" without quotes. Double click the system tray and it will appear with your wanted icons.
> 
> If you dont see volume control then make sure kmix is installed with synaptic.


Thank you, it worked! That was simple, after you explained to me. :grin:

Have a more questions but I'll start another thread.


----------

